# Municipals



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Evening gang,...any recommendations please for a municipal site located in the Var/Cote d'azur regions?
I've looked through a few directories on the web, also some of the links above in the sticky listings, they do seem few and far between in this area  

Any help appreciated...M&D


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

M&D I've received my Caravan Europe book (CC) today if you'd like to give me a couple of place names I'd be happy to look them up for you...
pm if you like, it might be easier with direct email
graham


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Graham, anywhere near Cogolin, Verdon lakes St Maxime St Raphael

Would like to be near the coast if possible,..thanks for the help!


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

to make wild camping with mh. on the Côte d´Azur département Var: 
nearly impossible in the season and campings most empty or you must make reservation at time....

for info,

duc


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Mandy, Dave you have a pm with the only one that I could find


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

M&Dave,

Don't know if these links are any good for you, not recommendations as I haven't stayed at any, but might help.....

http://campings.hpaguide.com/provence-alpes-cote-d-azur/var/index.php

http://www.lescampingsdefrance.com/francais/departement.php?DptID=83

pete.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Pete... hpa guide... excellent, definitely a _favourite_
graham


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Mandy and Dave

Time to post a sponsorship thread but no time to say thanx?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

My apologies, I was viewing the forum in a different format on the laptop at the time of posting!
thanx for the help!

M&D


----------



## 96772 (Nov 22, 2005)

We've stayed at a private campsite at Le Col sur Loup just up the valley from Nice. Its in the C&CC Carefree brochure. Quite steeply terraced but with a pool, games/TV room, motorhome service point/washing area and a nice restaurant. Reasonable rates, too.

We found Var/Cote d'Azur very busy (in September) - takes hours to get anywhere along that coastal road. Parking a motorhome? - forget it.

Best place we visited was Frejus. Really old town with some nice places to eat.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sunday Driver, funny you should mention that, we've only just booked to go to Camping La Baume in Frejus at the end of May! A private site but we wangled a cracking deal on the price. It looks nice from the photos I've seen on the website, and it's close to the Aqua park. http://www.parc-aquatica.com/

Regards M&D


----------

